# Changes ??



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

I like the wording.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey John - 

Changes in what? I added the less than a week left part this morning to the contest announcement, but I'm not aware of any other changes...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Didn't the wording under Forum Topics change?
I thought they were reworded?.....LOL.  
Am i seeing things ? I work 3rd shift, which is all night, when I got home this morning and looked, I thought the wording describing the topics changed ???

Dunno, guess maybe this could be the first time I have read them, in the past I only glanced at them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Yes, some of the forum descriptions were reworded a few weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

a few weeks ago.....LOL..... 
Forget this Post. |I


----------

